# Scribd Lite?



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I decided to finally cancel my Scribd subscription since I have not used it very often and my free months expired.  As I was going through the cancellation process they offered an opportunity to continue my subscription with Scribd Lite for $4.99/month.  It was described as providing access to a "limited" number of books and audio books plus no limits on magazines, etc.  I searched for more information but there does not seem to be any that tells one much more than "limited" access.  I went ahead with my cancellation but wondered if anyone here has used Scribd LIte and can report more about it?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I went out and checked yesterday, but I couldn't find any information about Scribd Lite.  I still have an active subscription with free months until January 2022, so I have a while to decide what I want to do with it.  I know there is also a free version available, but I don't think it includes any books - maybe documents and audio books?
That's not much help - I'm sorry.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure the free version is only for Documents - definitely not audiobooks free since they're the most restricted books as far as I've been able to tell.  
Before Scribd became a paid service it was there for Documents alone, I had it back then because it was used by some small publishers for ARCs, etc.  Also there are lots of legal documents like court filings, templates for legal documents, academic papers, etc.  Basic file sharing & self-publishing was the original purpose of Scribd until it became a subscription service in 2013 (info per Wikipedia).  And the restrictions started happening when they added audiobooks - they didn't count on how quickly some listeners can go through those - especially romances!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, glad I saw this discussion - when I was checking my Scribd account I saw that I could connect it to Pandora and get Pandora Plus free, so that was a nice little surprise.  I've always just had the free Pandora and put up with ads.  My Scribd is currently free through Feb 2023.


----------

